# Mule buck down



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I had to wait until the coldest day of the year I guess to harvest my mulebuck. Myself and a buddy and my stepson went out looking for some mules to spot and stalk. At 8:30 this morning we came across two good sized bucks one was what we figured at 160 inches and the other about 185. They were very nervous and the plan was made for my buddy to try to stalk towards them While I tried to cut off the escape route. The 160 class came past me at 35 yards and I put an arrow through him, while the bigger one exited stage left at about 80 yards on a full out run. My stepson was pretty excited about seeing me shoot one with my bow. Man it was cold out -25 batteries in Camera went dead after 4 pictures so had to load him and take him home to get a couple more. He is not the biggest out there but he means alot to me to have my kid with me, Thanks milo for all the help loading him also. We were pretty close on the guess he was officially scored 160 2/8 just need to let him dry for 60 days to make it for real


----------



## scott brown (Jan 17, 2008)

nice archery buck travis, we are heading back home to sask next week for white tail hope it warms up a little . are they rutting up there they sure are down here in the hat


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Congradulations


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations that is a great looking deer!!


----------



## rdwhunter (Oct 17, 2006)

Awsome buck. Congrats.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Awesome buck, but what is that white stuff?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

scott brown said:


> nice archery buck travis, we are heading back home to sask next week for white tail hope it warms up a little . are they rutting up there they sure are down here in the hat


yes they are rutting here also, going to be heading to Sask on the 25th to bowhunt another whitetail if all goes well, 5 miles from home and Im in the sask pasture


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Really hoping to get my first hunt with a bow this year )
By the way which bow and arrow head (and the arrow shaft) did you used for the kill?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

SMSabir said:


> Very nice, congratulations. Really hoping to get my first hunt with a bow this year )
> By the way which bow and arrow head (and the arrow shaft) did you used for the kill?


I was shooting an APA Mamba X1 with a 500 spined Victory Vforce arrow and 85gr Montec broadhead


----------

